# Long Trail Blackberry Wheat



## TheBEast (Jan 15, 2009)

So I've got some friends that really love this beer, but I can't really stand it.  Why do you like it?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2009)

For me, I actually enjoy the flavor, a lot.  I also really like the Hef


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

For me atleast, Black*beary* wheat goes down very smooth with a finish that for my taste buds has a GREAT balance of sweetness/bitnerness.  It's one of the "core" beers that I keep stocked in the beer fridge :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn it DrJeff....you're making me very thirsty


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn it DrJeff....you're making me very thirsty



Root, its the least I can do given the number of times you've caused me to make late night snack runs with Orion TR's!  :lol:


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 16, 2009)

I love my Long Trails, but this is perhaps my least favorite of the lot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

I like it because it's good and I can drink alot of it..I'm sure I could drink an entire case of it in one sitting..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's another way of looking at it.

Michaelob Ultra - 99 calories.  I can drink a case of this shit and hardly get a buzz
Blackbeary Wheat - 125 calories.  If I drink a case of it, I'm not going to work the next day.

I'll take great flavor and a quick buzz over saving 26 calories per bottle.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a reason why Mich Ulta is 99 calories. 

We're up in the Colorado mountains one weekend, and leave out on the deck:

1 12 pack of Fat Tire

1 12 pack of Michelob Light. 

1 12 pack of Michelob Ultra

Guess which one of the three froze solid in a matter of 2 hours.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

Goes great with a bacon, egg, and cheese on a bagel before skiing.


----------



## Marc (Jan 16, 2009)

Too light for me.  Most wheat beers are on the lighter side.  I'd be more inclined to drink them in the summer.  Winter is for heavy beer with lots of calories to keep you warm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Goes great with a bacon, egg, and cheese on a bagel before skiing.



hell yeah..I love beer with breakfast..last week one of my Blue mountain ski buddies wanted to try out Blackberry wheat so I brought two and we both pounded them at 740AM when we were booting up..

I don't like Dark beers anymore except Guinness..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hell yeah..I love beer with breakfast..last week one of my Blue mountain ski buddies wanted to try out Blackberry wheat so I brought two and we both pounded them at 740AM when we were booting up..
> 
> I don't like Dark beers anymore except Guinness..



It's basically fruit juice with a bit of alcohol mixed in. Not a strong beer by any stretch, but it ain't just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> It's basically fruit juice with a bit of alcohol mixed in. Not a strong beer by any stretch, but it ain't just for breakfast anymore.



New Years weekend I consumed the better part of two cases of Long Trail Blackberry wheat...no hangover..now I'm in get skinny mode so limiting my beer intake..


----------



## BigJay (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't care much for it...

I prefer the Belgian White or the IPA from Long Trail...

I had a bad 6-pack of Belgian White this summer... Tasted awful. Long Trail stood behind their product and sent me an 8$ check to get another one.

Great customer service!

I bought so much Belgian White for spring skiing and trough summer, they're getting they're money's worth!


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, the IPA is the goods. However, after having so much of it recently, it was refreshing when I met a friend at a Pats game and he brought along the flagship. The classics don't go out of style. 

Unless we're talking No. 9, which I like, but not a fraction of what I think of Roxy Rolles, Lucky Kat, Jinx, and hIPA. (RIP, Blind Faith)


----------



## Geoff (Jan 16, 2009)

When I walk into the Long Trail Brewery, they pour me a Hefeweizen without me asking.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Since I'm on a pretty serious weight loss regimen, I emailed LT today about the # of calories the beers are packin'

*Blackbeary Wheat is only 118 calories per bottle *


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


>



who the heck drinks a 12 ounce guinness..lol..Anybody ever mix Guinness and Long Trail Blackberry wheat???


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2009)

I can tell you why I don't like it.  Because I like Beer, that tastes like freaking Beer!  

I can't think of a single fruit Beer that I enjoy...no idea why anyone would want to drink a number 9.

The only thing worse than flavored beer is flavored coffee.  I like my coffee to taste like coffee.  

k thx


----------



## Geoff (Feb 25, 2009)

3 Belgian White's at Sushi Yoshi last night: 0.069 blood alcohol

3 Coffee Stouts at the brewery tonight: 0.137 blood alcohol

I discussed this with Matt, the brewmaster at the Long Trail.  Coffee Stout is 8% alcohol.  Most of their beer is 4% alcohol.  

I don't care for Blackbeary Wheat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2009)

Stout is one variety I can tolerate a hint of flavor

I stick to pretty much Pale Ales, IPA's, Ambers, Porters and Stouts

My staple beer is Smuttynose Shoal's Pale Ale, but I probably drink six beers a month.

....wine on the other hand.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> 3 Belgian White's at Sushi Yoshi last night: 0.069 blood alcohol
> 
> 3 Coffee Stouts at the brewery tonight: 0.137 blood alcohol
> 
> ...



In what amount of time???  One shot after those 3 Belgian Whites could be a DUI....makes you think,..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

As for if beer has a fruit flavor..well sometimes I want budweiser and sometime #9..now a bacon flavored beer..that would kill two birds with one chug!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In what amount of time???  One shot after those 3 Belgian Whites could be a DUI....makes you think,..



A beer every 30 minutes or so.  Wait 20 minutes after the last one before using the breathalyzer.  I now have a hard cutoff at 3 beers if I'm driving.  Sucks living on a road where the state police are looking for any possible excuse to pull you over.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got nothing against the concept of fruit beer- beer should taste like beer, fruit beer should taste like beer with fruit. However, I find that, much of the time, the base beer isn't very good to start with, and the flavors added are too strong, too sweet, too weak, or taste nothing like the intention.Overall, I think wheat beers are the best base for adding fruit flavor.


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 26, 2009)

too light  / dry, most of the wheats i like aren't filtered which gives them more body. i'm glad they put it in the variety case though cuz mrs snowbunski likes it!

not totally against the fruity thing - prefer citrus flavors though. i'm diggin the sam white seasonal these days


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> bump



All I can say is ATLEAST a 6 of them will be purchased by myself this afternoon and consumed as a "warm up" prior to the New England Clambake themed party I'm going to at my State Dental Convention going on at The Mohegan Sun Casino tonight/tommorrow.  It's been one of THOSE days!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> All I can say is ATLEAST a 6 of them will be purchased by myself this afternoon and consumed as a "warm up" prior to the New England Clambake themed party I'm going to at my State Dental Convention going on at The Mohegan Sun Casino tonight/tommorrow. It's been one of THOSE days!


 Good thing I bumped the thread!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

I bought a case of them this past weekend..I think I might have a few left..that's the longest a case of BB wheat has last me..the quickest I've consumed a case is perhaps 1.5 days..lol..they go down like water..


----------



## HD333 (May 7, 2009)

Big fan of almost all Long Trail offerings.  Blackberry Wheat doesn't do it for me though.

I always have some on hand because we had a friend  who loves them, she drinks them like a man....  LT Belguim White is nice.

If I had my choice of an unlimited supply of any VT beer it would have to be Magic Hat Single Chair.

Had a 22oz. Vermonster from Rock Art last night.  Good stuff, 10% abv.

HD


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 7, 2009)

hate it...i prefer beer flavored beer...not blackberry,apricot, lime, orange, cranberry, tutti fruitti, or anything light.  Hoppy IPAs being my favorite.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 7, 2009)

HD333 said:


> If I had my choice of an unlimited supply of any VT beer it would have to be Magic Hat Single Chair.
> 
> HD



my wife (girlfriend at the time) used to own a bar in portland, we sold a lot of Magic Hat...got invited to their halloween party at the brewery in Burlington...they had a cross between the blind faith IPA and the Humble Patience, just something they were playing with in house...really hoppy, but combined with a smooth, creamy, malted taste...called it #43 or something like that...one of the best beers I've ever had.  I really like their HiPA too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

Drinking one right now...I like a good beer buzz early in the morning..


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Drinking one right now...I like a good beer buzz early in the morning..



Continuing last nights buzz or starting a fresh one for 2day GSS???  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Drinking one right now...I like a good beer buzz early in the morning..


NOICE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also like to drink beer at noon on Tuesday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Continuing last nights buzz or starting a fresh one for 2day GSS???  :beer:



I just had one beer earlier..now I'm drinking Miller Lite..JADIP..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> NOICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taco Tuesday??? Anyway I'm gonna go Soak Up the Sun..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

bump for Memorial day stoke!


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> bump for Memorial day stoke!



No complaints about this bumpage from me! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

I would drink a ton this weekend but I'm still trying to drop a few pounds..I guess I'll drink about 10 beers on Friday and then just drink water the rest of the weekend..


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2009)

I had two Long Trail Ales at the brewery on Friday late-afternoon and a couple more at a condo block party on Saturday afternoon.  I was riding my bike around Woodstock on Sunday and stopped in the brewery on my way back to Killington at around 2:30 to use the bathroom.  All the staff gave me crap for coming in that early.  I bought a 6-pack of Double Bag and had a couple at a friend's house a 1/2 mile down the road.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I had two Long Trail Ales at the brewery on Friday late-afternoon and a couple more at a condo block party on Saturday afternoon.  I was riding my bike around Woodstock on Sunday and stopped in the brewery on my way back to Killington at around 2:30 to use the bathroom.  All the staff gave me crap for coming in that early.  I bought a 6-pack of Double Bag and had a couple at a friend's house a 1/2 mile down the road.


What's the current Brewmasters special?


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I had two Long Trail Ales at the brewery on Friday late-afternoon and a couple more at a condo block party on Saturday afternoon.  I was riding my bike around Woodstock on Sunday and stopped in the brewery on my way back to Killington at around 2:30 to use the bathroom.  All the staff gave me crap for coming in that early.  I bought a 6-pack of Double Bag and had a couple at a friend's house a 1/2 mile down the road.




So you actually got to the Brewery BEFORE Shortski??? :lol:


----------



## frozencorn (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What's the current Brewmasters special?



I believe it's the DIPA (or it was, at least, could be something new now). It's good. I think I like the coffee stout better which is saying something coming from a hophead. But that stout is just bliss.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I had two Long Trail Ales at the brewery on Friday late-afternoon and a couple more at a condo block party on Saturday afternoon.  I was riding my bike around Woodstock on Sunday and stopped in the brewery on my way back to Killington at around 2:30 to use the bathroom.  All the staff gave me crap for coming in that early.  I bought a 6-pack of Double Bag and had a couple at a friend's house a 1/2 mile down the road.



230PM is early for an unemployed guy????  If I didn't work I'd be in the bar at 11AM


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What's the current Brewmasters special?



Double IPA.


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> So you actually got to the Brewery BEFORE Shortski??? :lol:



Shortski pretty much never gets there before 4:30 unless he has something going on afterwards.  I rarely get there before 5:30 since I have to do the Access Road DUI gauntlet afterwards.


----------



## jaywbigred (May 19, 2009)

Wow some of you guys really hate the fruity beers. Though I tend to like bold IPAs, there is something to be said for a beer with some sweetness, esp on a hot night. Imo the best beers at Long Trail are the flagship and the Double Bag. I down right do not like the Hefe, and the Blackberry and IPA are mediocre imo.

I agree with some of you that Wheat beers make the best beers for adding fruit. I've found that people often serve them TOO cold; they need to open up a bit, and the taste is more balanced after 20 minutes out of the fridge. My faves are Ithaca Apricot Wheat (though there is a ton of variation from batch to batch), #9, and Wachusett Blueberry.

If you want sweet but don't  like fruit, I like the saison style farmhouse Belgians a lot. Saison Dupont is delish.

And now I'm all thirsty...sigh.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

No hate here....LOVE my Blackbeary Wheat


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Geoff (Sep 14, 2009)

Today was a 'Vermont Pint'  20 oz glass of Stout, a pint of Double Bag, and a pint of Long Trail Ale.   

They have a brown ale called 'Harvest" as their newest seasonal beer.   I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 14, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Today was a 'Vermont Pint'  20 oz glass of Stout, a pint of Double Bag, and a pint of Long Trail Ale.
> 
> They have a brown ale called 'Harvest" as their newest seasonal beer.   I haven't tried it yet.



They've had Harvest for some time now. It's all right. Not one of the better ones, but I'm not a huge malty guy either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2009)

One beer that is immensely popular in these parts come fall is Shipyard's Pumpkin Head Ale.  uke:

I guess I just like beer flavored beer.  I can't think of a single fruity beer I've had where I would want to throw back six of them.  Other flavors work for me.  I enjoy Otter Creek's Stovepipe Porter as an example.  I also definitely dig certain Chocolate Stouts.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2009)

I normally hate the fruity beers and the fall fall/winters beers are gross too. Pumkin and Nutmeg? No thanks!

But, I did get into Black Beary Wheat this summer. It's nice and light with only a slight bit of fruit flavor so it's become a bit of a favorite this summer.

I'll be back on the Guinness this winter.


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 14, 2009)

Fruit beers generaly tend to suck. The only ones I ever enjoyed were sour cherries in a stout (papazian recipe) and a well made kreik. Otherwise, no way.

P.S. How about a little love for Smuttynose? Another New England brewery that rocks all the styles :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Today was a 'Vermont Pint'  20 oz glass of Stout, a pint of Double Bag, and a pint of Long Trail Ale.
> 
> They have a brown ale called 'Harvest" as their newest seasonal beer.   I haven't tried it yet.



LT Harvest made a nice compliment to the smoked, stuffed burgers (goat cheese, sauteed onions and prosciutto as the "stuffing") while tailgating at the Pats game today.  Wishing I had bought the full 12 of the Harvest instead of the seasonal sampler (Harvest, Blackbeary, IPA and Ale)


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2009)

You can't get everywhere but been liking Bluepoint Brewery's Blueberry Ale. Pretty tasty stuff.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Fruit beers generaly tend to suck. The only ones I ever enjoyed were sour cherries in a stout (papazian recipe) and a well made kreik. Otherwise, no way.
> 
> P.S. How about a little love for Smuttynose? Another New England brewery that rocks all the styles :beer:



Smuttynose Shoals Pale Ale is my most common beer of choice.  Not as much of a fan of their IPA or Brown.   I'll go Harpoon or Tuckerman for an IPA.  

I guess just haven't found the one brewery that I think is best overall in mastering several different styles.  Long Trail would perhaps come the closest.


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess just haven't found the one brewery that I think is best overall in mastering several different styles.



Not that it is important to do so either. That said, Long Trail does excellent work. Victory Brewing Co (from Downington, PA) IMHO is another brewery that gets most styles right. Good luck trying to kill a 6-pac of Golden Monkey !


----------

